
R Function for Simulating Gaussian Processes - cgmil
https://ntguardian.wordpress.com/2018/01/26/r-function-simulating-gaussian-processes/
======
nerdponx
Nothing like a good graphical demonstration!

------
currymj
the idea that these are processes and you can sample your trajectories doesn’t
get enough emphasis, at least in presentations related to machine learning. i
mean it’s of course acknowledged but i wish i had seen more plots like these
when trying to learn this stuff.

thanks!

